# Some paintings...Some Nudity



## Mumfandc (May 31, 2005)

Paintings I did in my first and second years in college. Though the "Sink" painting I did in high school senior year. I really like John Singer Sargents watercolors, so I tried to paint loose and free like him, but watercolor is such a pain in the @$$. 2nd pic is an oil painting done in studio.


----------

